# Varnyard's fishing trip, DUW!!



## VARNYARD (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes I went fishing today, this is a few pics:

This is the bay, and the saltwater side of the road, there is a wall under the bridge:






























This is the freshwater side of the road, and part of Deer Point lake:









I caught a few fish but only kept these, two mangrove snapper, and one channel catfish:

















After the trip  :


----------

